# Dubai or Abu Dhabi ?



## Spike59

Hi all - I really need some advice here please.

I have been head hunted and offered a job with the largest company of Independent Financial Advisers in UAE.

All this has happened very quickly and I start in mid April.

However I can choose to live and work primarily in either Dubai or Abu Dhabi.

I am looking for advice as to which would be better for my circumstances.

Myself and my Partner would be living there. We are in our mid-40's without any children. I would be working and she, as I understand would not be able unless she finds an Employer to Sponsor her. Financially that would not be a problem.

My big concern is that, wherever we move I want her to feel comfortable and happy and have plenty of things to keep her active and certainly not bored. I have worked overseas before but my partner has only had a couple of holidays abroad before.

I know whatever we do it will be a culture shock initially for both of us, as neither of us have been to the UAE, but financially and life experience wise, it is opportunity we cannot turn down.

The question is Dubai or Abu Dhabi. 

Any advice welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Elphaba

Oh dear. Which company is this then?  If it's what I think it is, then be very careful and don't commit to anything.

Be aware that cohabiting is illegal and AD is more conservative than Dubai.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

^^^^^ so says the Oracle!


----------



## SBP

surely Elph, you know who you hire?

He did say best didn't he??


----------



## Elphaba

SBP said:


> surely Elph, you know who you hire?
> 
> He did say best didn't he??


What are you suggesting??


That firm is far from the best. The odd qualification and some ethics would go a long way...

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> What are you suggesting??
> 
> 
> That firm is far from the best. *The odd qualification and some ethics would go a long way...*
> 
> -


When's that stopped people before?


----------



## Elphaba

Andy Capp said:


> When's that stopped people before?


I am an optimist. You know it drives me crazy to see people claiming to be advisers when they are nothing but cheap salesmen.

-


----------



## Andy Capp

Elphaba said:


> I am an optimist. You know it drives me crazy to see people claiming to be advisers when they are nothing but cheap salesmen.
> 
> -


Yep, the old "Smoke and mirrors" sales technique is alive and well and living in Dubai, but as the old adage says, a fool and his money are soon parted....

Caveat emptor - especially here where virtually everyone wants a piece of you...


----------



## SBP

Elphaba said:


> What are you suggesting??
> 
> 
> That firm is far from the best. The odd qualification and some ethics would go a long way...
> 
> -


he said biggest, and i said best as in your company is the best..............


----------



## Spike59

No ... wrong Company but I will chat on facebook messaging


----------



## Elphaba

SBP said:


> he said biggest, and i said best as in your company is the best..............


Then you may live....

-


----------



## SBP

QUOTE=Elphaba;261806]Then you may live....

-[/QUOTE]

Phew............................... :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## Spike59

This discussion has gone off topic.

Can I had still have the advice if possible?

Dubai or Abu Dhabi and why?


----------



## oh!

Take it easy on your self in the beginning....

Choose Dubai...for the simple reasons:

1. More expats...
2. More things to do...a more happening scene
3. Slightly more open than Abu Dhabi...
4. Abu dhabi is the capital...made for the local big whigs and only recently are they modifying it to be a little expat friendly where as Dubai has been made as a very expat/trading/touristy type of city.
5. Rents are if not one third then atleast half in dubai (will there be an impact on your package on choosing either city)
6. Easier for your partner to get a job...all she needs is an NOC from you to work. (Same thing Abu Dhabi...but work options should be more in Dubai)

Abu Dhabi on the other hand is also not bad, some nice new developments coming up...I find it to be cheaper (besides rent) otherwise, a little more green and quite peaceful. Secondly but most importantly Abu Dhabi in recent times has been more stable as well financially...so depending on your work...Abu Dhabi can actually become a more wiser choice.

So the decision is yours...


----------



## EXPAT09

well im in Abu Dhabi buddy. And it all depends on what You want, what Your interests are, if you are married or not if you have kids or not. 

- Abu Dhabi Rental properties are in fact sky high expensive (im getting 2broom for 160k - ridiculuous IMO)

- Overall Abu Dhabi is cheaper than Dubai 

- More expats in Dubai

- Dubai is more open

- Dubai has more entertainment



I personally prefer weekedays in Abu Dhabi - weekends in Dubai.

You will find majority of expats living in Abu Dhabi say : Dubai is perfect for bachelors and younger couples, Abu Dhabi is perfect for families.


----------



## Spike59

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## steadyboy

Hi Spike,
you will have been in Dubai/AD for some months now and I am curious about the decision you made and if you think you made the correct choice. Some of the advice you received might have been useful but I suspect you never got anything like the help you needed at the time! 

I have been given a very similar dilema that you had in that my job offer/acceptance was for a position in Dubai and two weeks before the start date the company has informed me they want me to work from an office in AD. I will have to accept a change to the office location but I suspect there will be some negotiation over my eventual residence.

My wife will join me soon as soon as she has completed her work in Japan and like your partner she will be unable to work. My concern is that I do not want her getting bored due to lack of social interaction or shopping opportunities.

If you had to make the decision again which would be your option, and why?

regards, Richard


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^I would like to know how are things holding up as well since i am going to go through the same thing in the next few weeks moving to AD...and my wife soon after...


----------

